# 5 New Cameras We’d Like To See In 2018



## amor85 (Aug 25, 2018)

2017 ได้เห็นกล้องที่น่าตื่นตาตื่นใจบางอย่างที่เปิดตัวสู่ตลาด โซนี่นำเสนอนวัตกรรมใหม่ล่าสุดจากค่ายa9และa7RIIIขณะที่D850 ของ Nikon กำลังประสบกับความต้องการที่สูงมาก
แต่เป็นปีใหม่ที่เกือบจะเป็นของเราดังนั้นจึงเป็นเรื่องธรรมดาเท่านั้นที่จะมองไปข้างหน้าและคาดการณ์ว่ากล้องรุ่นใหม่ ๆจะมาถึงในปีพ. ศ. 2561 ในขณะที่ช่างภาพสามารถอ่านข่าวลือในเว็บไซต์ข่าวลือได้จริงไม่มีใครรู้ว่าจะเปิดตัวจนกว่าจะมีการดึงปกไว้ ปิดที่เหตุการณ์กดหรือเมื่อวิดีโอทีเซอร์ของเราสว่างขึ้นมาร์ทโฟน
อย่างไรก็ตามยังไม่ได้หยุดเรารวบรวมรายชื่อกล้องที่เราอยากเห็นในอีกไม่กี่เดือนข้างหน้า มากับผู้ผลิตทำให้เรื่องนี้เกิดขึ้น ...
1 - Canon 7D MkIII
7D เดิมนำอัตราการระเบิดสูงให้กับช่างภาพกึ่งอาชีพเมื่อมันถูกเปิดตัวในปี 2009 และ7D MkIIสร้างความสำเร็จนี้ในปี 2014 เมื่อมันออกมาปรับอัตราการ 10fps และเสนอกีฬาที่มีใจเดียวกันCanonนักกีฬาไฟล์ 20 ล้านพิกเซล อย่างไรก็ตามเทคโนโลยีก้าวไปข้างหน้าและคู่แข่งรายใหญ่ของ 7D MkII ได้แก่Nikon D500มีข้อดีมากมายในการสู้รบสำหรับมงกุฎDSLR APS-C
สิ่งที่เราต้องการเห็น: ให้ภาพล้านพิกเซลมากขึ้นอัตราการแพร่ภาพเร็วขึ้นและวิดีโอขนาด 4K ยิ่งไปกว่านั้น 7D MkIII ควรมีหน้าจอ LCD แบบเอียงหรือแบบแปรผัน

Canon 7D MkII มีระบบโฟกัสอัตโนมัติที่น่าตื่นตาตื่นใจ แต่รูปแบบใหม่อาจปรับปรุงในวิดีโอ
2 - Pentax K-1 MkII
Pentaxตกใจอุตสาหกรรมภาพเมื่อแบรนด์เปิดตัวDSLRเต็มกรอบแรกของK-1ในช่วงต้นปี 2016 กล้องไม่เพียง แต่มีตัวเซ็นเซอร์ขนาดใหญ่ 36 ล้านพิกเซล แต่ก็เป็นนวัตกรรมที่มีจอ LCD ที่คมชัดเมื่อเคลื่อนย้ายได้ เสาเข็มและทนต่อสภาพอากาศที่รุนแรงของซุปเปอร์ได้รับรางวัลมากกว่าช่างภาพที่ทำงานในสนามในช่วงสภาวะรุนแรง ยังดีกว่าที่K-1เป็นอย่างไม่น่าเชื่อราคาที่สามารถแข่งขันและมีความหมายมาใหม่เพื่อการถ่ายภาพสามารถเข้าถึงไฟล์ความละเอียดสูงเป็นพิเศษโดยไม่ทำลายธนาคาร
สิ่งที่เราต้องการที่จะเห็นการสร้างคุณภาพอยู่เสมอที่ดีกับK-1แต่สำหรับ K-1 MkII เราต้องการที่จะเห็นการกระโดดที่ยิ่งใหญ่ในล้านพิกเซล (หวังว่ารอบ 45-50-MP) และ การเพิ่มวิดีโอ 4K

เราหวังว่ารุ่นถัดไปของ K-1 จะมีราคาที่แข่งขันได้
3 - Sony a7SIII
โซนี่ปัจจุบันA7Sที่a7SII , กำหนดมาตรฐานใหม่ในความไวเมื่อมันเปิดตัวในปี 2014 และที่นี่มีใจเป่าช่วง ISO 50 ถึง 409600. ช่วง ISO ที่น่าทึ่งนี้เปิดหน้าต่างความคิดสร้างสรรค์ใหม่สำหรับทั้งช่างภาพและวีดีโอโดยเฉพาะอย่างยิ่งในด้านการ astrophotography .
สิ่งที่เราต้องการเห็น: มาSonyเรารู้ว่าคุณสามารถผลักดันระดับ ISO ได้มากยิ่งขึ้นและอยากจะเห็นข้อเสนอของ a7SIII ที่มีช่วง ISO ที่สูงขึ้นพร้อมกับการปรับปรุงความละเอียด 12 ล้านพิกเซล

a7SII มี ISO ที่มองไม่เห็น แต่ Sony สามารถทำได้ดีกว่านี้หรือไม่?
4 - Nikon และ Canon full-frame mirrorless [size=1pt]*ทางเข้าufabet*[/size]
ได้รับการกล่าวถึงเกี่ยวกับในเว็บไซต์ข่าวลือสิทธิบัตรต่างๆได้รับการส่งและความคิดเห็นทั่วไปคือCanonและNikonแน่นอนไม่สามารถรออีกต่อไปมากที่จะเปิดตัวกล้อง mirrorlessเต็มรูปแบบกรอบที่จะแข่งขันกับSony -series โมเดลที่ไม่มีกระจกของ Nikon เช่นJ1พยายามที่จะสร้างผลกระทบแม้ว่ากล้องที่ไม่มีอยู่ในกล้องของ Canon เช่นM5และM6ก็มีอาการดีขึ้น ช่างภาพใช้แบรนด์ทั้งสองได้รับความสนใจจากรูปแบบเต็มเฟรม
สิ่งที่เราต้องการที่จะเห็น: น่ากลัว, ระดับมืออาชีพแบบเต็มเฟรมmirrorlessจากทั้งสองแบรนด์เพื่อให้พวกเขาสามารถต่อสู้มันออกมา ความละเอียดสูงอัตราการถ่ายโอนเร็วและวิดีโอ 4K ที่น่าประทับใจ

กล้องมิเรอร์ตัวแรกของ Nikon ที่เผชิญกับการแข่งขันที่ยากลำบากจาก Sony แบรนด์แบรนด์ (และคู่แข่งของ Canon) สามารถตอบโต้ได้หรือไม่?
5 - DJI Mavic Pro 2
เอาล่ะนี่เป็นเสียงพึมพำเช่นเดียวกับกล้อง แต่มันทำให้รายการของเราเพราะเราต้องการที่จะเห็นDJIสร้างความสำเร็จของ Mavic น่ากลัวกับรุ่นที่ปรับปรุงใหม่ Mavicยกบาร์สำหรับเจ้าหน้าที่เมื่อมันถูกเปิดตัวในปี 2016 และทำให้ถ่ายภาพด้วยเจ้าหน้าที่ประสบการณ์อย่างแท้จริงแบบพกพาและสนุกสนาน
สิ่งที่เราต้องการดู: การเพิ่มอัตราเฟรมขณะถ่ายวิดีโอ 4K จากปัจจุบัน 30p ถึง 60p จะอยู่ที่ด้านบนของรายการ แต่เรายังต้องการเห็นDJIเพิ่มอายุการใช้งานแบตเตอรี่เพื่อให้เวลาเที่ยวบินสามารถทำลายได้ (ปัจจุบัน 12 ล้านพิกเซล) ก็จะมี videographers ทั่วโลก scrambling เพื่อเปิดกระเป๋าและโยนเงินในทิศทางของ DJI


----------

